# traghetto = τραγκέτο, γόνδολα-πορθμείο



## fofoka (Mar 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Μήπως ξέρετε πώς μεταφράζεται το "*traghetto*" στα ελληνικά; Το έχω στην έκφραση "*traghetto *San Maurizio". Μας κάνουν οι λέξεις "πορθμείο", "πέρασμα";

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Canal_of_Venice

Because most of the city's traffic goes along the Canal rather than across it, only one bridge crossed the canal until the 19th century, the Rialto Bridge. There are currently two more bridges, the Ponte degli Scalzi and the Ponte dell'Accademia. A fourth bridge designed by Santiago Calatrava is now under construction, connecting the train station to the vehicle-open area of Piazzale Roma. As was usual in the past, people can still take a ferry ride across the canal at several points by standing up on the deck of a simple gondola called *traghetto.*

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## La usurpadora (Mar 26, 2009)

Μπορεί να μην το έχω πιάσει καθόλου, αλλά ζητάς την απόδοση του είδους της γόνδολας;
Ή θέλεις το σημείο απ' όπου παίρνει κάποιος το βαρκάκι;


----------



## fofoka (Mar 26, 2009)

Στην περίπτωσή μου, σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται για γόνδολα. Νομίζω πως είναι το σημείο απ' όπου παίρνεις το πλεούμενο για να περάσεις απέναντι. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί στην έκφραση "traghetto San Maurizio".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Από την τελευταία επίσκεψή μου στη Βενετία, θυμάμαι ότι έτσι ονόμαζαν τα συμβατικά πλεούμενα που κάνουν τις διάφορες διαδρομές, θυμίζουν αυτά που πάνε στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού. "Βαποράκι", θα το έλεγα ή πορθμείο, αν το θέλεις λίγο πιο επίσημο, ή απλά φέρι-μποτ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι εντελώς λάθος η περιγραφή "a simple gondola called traghetto". Δεν είναι γόνδολα.
Το traghetto San Maurizio είναι το φέρι-μποτ που κάνει το δρομολόγιο του San Maurizio.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2009)

Να συμπληρώσω σε αυτά που είπε η Αλεξάνδρα ότι μπορεί επίσης να είναι το σημείο απ' όπου το παίρνεις (το βαποράκι). Πορθμείο είναι μια καλή λύση ή πολύ απλά _τραγκέτο_.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 26, 2009)

Στη Βενετία, τα traghetti είναι κάτι σαν τα _'λεωφορεία' αστικών συγκοινωνιών_.
http://www.actv.it/home.php

Στην υπόλοιπη Ιταλία είναι τα φεριμπότ: καράβια ή καραβάκια που πηγαινοέρχονται, ενώνοντας δύο λιμάνια.
http://www.traghetti.com/


----------



## fofoka (Mar 26, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Πάντως, σίγουρα δεν αναφέρεται σε πλεούμενο, αφού οι δύο ήρωες κάθισαν, λέει ο συγγραφέας, στον πάγκο των γονδολιέρηδων, στο *traghetto San Maurizio*.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Μήπως μπορείς να γράψεις όλη την πρόταση; Για ποια εποχή μιλάμε;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2009)

To συγκεκριμένο σημείο το έχει ζωγραφίσει ο Τέρνερ. Η σκούρα εξέδρα στα δεξιά αριστερά:







Κι εδώ ένα άλλο παρόμοιo σημείο (σελίδα 97) με εικονογράφηση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Στην αγγλική Wikipedia:

Gondolas were for centuries the chief means of transportation within Venice and still have a role in public transport, serving as traghetti (ferries) over the Grand Canal.

Στην ιταλική:

Λεζάντα: Una gondola traghetto a Santa Sofia

Questa imbarcazione è attualmente usata soprattutto a scopi turistici, ma anche per cerimonie come matrimoni e funerali, nonché come traghetto per trasportare le persone da una riva all'altra del Canal Grande. 

Και στην ελληνική:

Η Γόνδολα (Gondola) αποτελεί σήμερα ιδιαίτερο τύπο ελαφρού σκάφους, λέμβου, γενικού μήκους περίπου 10 μέτρων γνωστό από τους χρόνους της Ενετικής Δημοκρατίας και που διατηρείται ως πορθμείο γενικής χρήσης στη Βενετία.

Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ρόλο, όχι για διαφορετικό πλεούμενο. Δεν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να την πούμε _τραγκέτο_. Δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να πούμε καν _γόνδολα-πορθμείο_ αν μπορούμε να πούμε σκέτο _γόνδολα_ και να σχηματίσει ο αναγνώστης τη σωστή εικόνα.


----------



## fofoka (Mar 26, 2009)

Είμαστε στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα. "Solitaires, ils étaient assis sur le banc des gondoliers, au *traghetto* San Maurizio..."


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως έτσι όπως τα θυμάμαι στη Βενετία, σαν στάσεις λεωφορείου ήταν και περνούσε το καραβάκι να σε πάρει.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 26, 2009)

Με βάση το κείμενο της Φοφόκας είναι σίγουρα η στάση του "λεωφορείου", το σημείο, η αποβάθρα απ' όπου μπαίνεις στο τραγκέτο για να πας απέναντι. Δείτε κι αυτά τα βιντεάκια (ειδικά το πρώτο στο 0:29):










Και οι διαφορές μεταξύ γόνδολας και τραγκέτο, εδώ.

"...στην αποβάθρα του/για το τραγκέττο San Maurizio" θα το έλεγα.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 26, 2009)

Τώρα που το διάβασα πιο προσεκτικά κατάλαβα τι εννοεί ο ποιητής! 

Είναι οι γόνδολες που έπαιρνα , όταν ήμουν φοιτητής στη Βενετία, για να πάω από μάθημα αγγλικών (στην έδρα του Πανεπιστημίου, Ca' Foscari), σε μάθημα ισπανικών (στο Ca' Dolfin, που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά του Canal Grande).
Πήγαινα στο San Tomà και έπαιρνα τη γόνδολα (δεν θυμάμαι να την λέγαμε traghetto!) , που με περνούσε απέναντι.
Είναι ακριβώς το σημείο που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
Φαίνεται και η εν λόγω "προβλήτα/σκάλα".






Μπορεί να σου είναι χρήσιμη και η σχετική ιστοσελίδα του Δήμου Βενετίας, στην παράγραφο: Cross the Grand Canal on (traghetti) ferry crossing


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Ιδού και το banc des gondoliers, το παγκάκι των γονδολιέρηδων, στην αποβάθρα για το Σαν Μαουρίτσιο (χωρίς προβληματισμούς για το τραγκέτο).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Συμπέρασμα: Δεν μιλάμε για το πλεούμενο, μιλάμε για την αποβάθρα, αλλά πόσα πράγματα μάθαμε και για το πλεούμενο!


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2009)

Όταν ένας συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί στο κείμενό του μια ξένη για τη γλώσσα του λέξη, το ίδιο κάνω κι εγώ, γιατί προφανώς θέλει να δώσει το εξωτικό φήλινγκ, εκτός κι αν η ξένη αυτή λέξη είναι πολύ οικεία ή κατανοητή στη δική του γλώσσα. Στην περίπτωση του traghetto, πρόκειται για ιταλική λέξη που στον Γάλλο αναγνώστη/τρια δε λέει τίποτα. Επομένως, γι' αυτόν το λόγο και όχι για άλλον, θα το άφηνα κι εγώ 'τραγκέτο', με ελληνικούς ή και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, και δεν θα το έκανα πορθμείο, όπως θα το έκανα αν το πρωτότυπο της fofokas ήταν ιταλικό. Δηλαδή, αν ένας Γάλλος συγγραφέας έγραφε ένα βιβλίο για την Ελλάδα και έλεγε "nous sommes alle's manger dans un koutouki tre's sympa", κι εγώ ήμουν Άγγλος μεταφραστής, θα το άφηνα στα αγγλικά "kootookee".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Ο Κώστας έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Μη βλέπετε που παρασύρθηκα από την προσπάθεια να καταλάβω για τι πράγμα πρόκειται. Και μάλιστα θα αλλάξω τη σειρά στον τίτλο ώστε το _γόνδολα-πορθμείο_ να γίνεται περισσότερο ερμηνεία παρά μετάφρασμα.


----------



## fofoka (Mar 27, 2009)

Νομίζω πως το εξαντλήσατε το θέμα! Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν να κάνω, στα ιταλικά στο κείμενο και επεξηγηματική υποσημείωση. Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους. :)


----------



## gregan (Jul 9, 2018)

Απλώς ν' αναφέρω ότι το τραγκέτο στα κερκυραϊκά είναι ο διάπλους.


----------

